# 32 Tom Cat



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Likes / Dislikes What's Yours ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *borris*, do you want input only from owners and users? Or are you asking for opinions from everyone?


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I can tell you that I am an owner of three tomcats. That should tell you that I do like them, carry them, and shoot them. They are all wide slide models. The early ones had frame cracking issues mostly thin blue slide models. The frame would crack in a spot which was a cosmetic area which covers the trigger housing, it is very thin aluminum there. The gun is still operable even if this area cracks which is not often on the wide slide model, but it can happen. My only other negative is the trigger corners should have been rounded off rather than squared. Now for the likes: It's small but fill your hand like a larger size pistol. They shoot quick, fast and accurately and carry like a dream. They are heavier than say a Kel Tec P32, which I do like. They are well made and great quality and the sights are very easy to pick up, which is a problem encountered with many small guns. Great ankle carry guns but is a bit wide for pocket carry, but you can do it. Some will want to say that the 32 is too small for carry purposes but I like the 32 and eight shots should settle an issue. I carry ball ammo for it's penetrating abilities of 12 to 15 inches, besides it has a tendency to tumble. Very user friendly pistol and women love them for their ease of use with the tip up barrel. If you buy one get the wide slide model, if you can find one, because they don't last in gun shops very long. I own two black models with wood grips and an inox model.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, agree with what was said above. Own a 3032 INOX and it has never had a hiccup and shoots very accurately. On another note you must remember these small pistols do have a recoil spring. Some unfortunately put high round counts through the 3032 not either knowing this fact or disregarding it. I don't have any dislikes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The two that I had owned were both the older models, with the thinner slides, but I never had any issues with them. They are a nice pistol, albeit a tad small.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve, As Always On This Forum If You Ask Be Ready To Except All Opinions , I Do Own a T/C Black With Wood Grips, And Use 71gr H.P. Fed's


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

borris said:


> Steve, As Always On This Forum If You Ask Be Ready To Except All Opinions , I Do Own a T/C Black With Wood Grips, And Use 71gr H.P. Fed's


That's not necessary any more. You have already received better-founded opinions than any I can offer.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's not necessary any more. You have already received better-founded opinions than any I can offer.


 I "Az" In Me Always Respect Your Opinion, We Have Develop That Much brokenimage L.O.L.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Dance with what you brought to the party. If I got a pocket, my little .32 is in one.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

borris said:


> Likes / Dislikes What's Yours ?


Not much to dislike. Or like for that matter. 
The tip-up barrel is really cool for us sissies that don't like racking the slide on the little blow-back guns with the BIG spring.

I snapped mine up when the local "Bucky O'Neil" gunshop was going out of business. You do know Bucky's Rough Rider story, don't you ?
Someone forgot to tell him those Cuban Spaniards had Mausers, not our 30-40 Krags. His last mistake, and so he didn't get to be POTUS.
But he DOES have a really, REALLY nice larger than life bronze statue of him on horseback, down in front of our Courthouse Square.

In return for my saving the cute Beretta from the shop, at our first dance the little devil did a REALLY nice little slide bite on my thumb web. :mrgreen:
Obviously, my fault.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I really wish that somebody would make a small .380 pistol with a tip-up barrel.
My wife, Jean, has a lot of trouble racking a slide.

It would be best if it were double-action only (DAO), rather than traditional double-action (DA, then SA).

I believe that Beretta, Taurus, and—years and years ago—Le Français made .32 ACP tip-ups, but nobody ever seems to have made them in .380 ACP.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Beretta made the tip up in 380 but the gun was much larger than the tomcat. It was built on the 84/85 Beretta frame 380 but even bigger in front for the tip up pivot pin. You would have to look around for one. These guns were too big for a 380 that's what killed the 84 pistols. The tomcat is a much better sized pistol and a wonderful quality made pistol. Women just love them for this tip up barrel feature.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, *cocojo*.
As I originally wrote: "I really wish that somebody would make a _small_ .380 pistol with a tip-up barrel."

The Model 86 is almost 8" long, and about 5" tall. You're right: It's much too big.
Besides, it's not DAO...although it could be modified.


----------

